# BRBR Information



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sure as the hunt gets closer there will be a lot of questions asked about BRBR and the water conditions, maps, location, etc. so here is the website for those interested in obtaining information about the place.
http://www.fws.gov/bearriver/hunting.html


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

i Was wondering if anyone knew how deep the big bay on unit 2 gets? my dad wants to get the boat out this year, so i figured i'd ask.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

ridgeknight8 said:


> i Was wondering if anyone knew how deep the big bay on unit 2 gets? my dad wants to get the boat out this year, so i figured i'd ask.


The big bay on unit 2 is plenty deep to boat in most places. enjoy!


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

I figured that, i meant how deep is the water so i know how much string i need on a decoy or can you wade out there or is it too deep


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

ridgeknight8 said:


> I figured that, i meant how deep is the water so i know how much string i need on a decoy or can you wade out there or is it too deep


less than 3' everywhere.


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I was told last night that because of the low level of water in the Bear River the only unit out there that has any water is Unit 3. Even 1 and 1A are dry. That's not to say the management won't pour the entire river into unit 2 before the hunt begins, but as for right now...empty!


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> I was told last night that because of the low level of water in the Bear River the only unit out there that has any water is Unit 3. Even 1 and 1A are dry. That's not to say the management won't pour the entire river into unit 2 before the hunt begins, but as for right now...empty!


I don't know where you got your info, but it is wrong. The center unit of 2 good on water. 2B and 2C are bone dry as well as 1A. Drove the loop yesterday myself. That place didn't have as many birds as PSG or SC. Dry, dry, dry.....


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Can you launch a boat on unit 2 or is the water all out away from the launch points?


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

yes all three launches are good to go.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

hotspot said:


> ridgeknight8 said:
> 
> 
> > I figured that, i meant how deep is the water so i know how much string i need on a decoy or can you wade out there or is it too deep
> ...


BULLSH*T!!! The main channel out there is AT LEAST 12' deep... I almost found out the hard way. Once in the marsh, I've found several spots that almost broke over the top of my chest waders...


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

duckhunter1096 said:


> hotspot said:
> 
> 
> > ridgeknight8 said:
> ...


Were you just recently out there? I haven't found time to go out myself. I don't hunt my spots out there until mid November.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

My source had driven the loop last week, so my info was a week old. Like I said, management can switch where the water goes very quickly like they must have done to fill unit 2.
As for depth, the main river channel is VERY DEEP, but the unit itself is pretty shallow, around the 3 foot depth, and as for me 3 feet deep is too deep to be wading around. I don't like it when it gets above 2 feet.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Drove the loop last night. Pretty disappointed in the numbers of birds I was seeing. Saw mostly teal and ruddys with a few mallards and gads. I can't believe how dry it was. I did see about 20 pheasants though and a couple were really nice roosters. I think I may be heading further south tomorrow.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

As I see it, the biggest problem with the BRBR is that management puts water where they think it will do the best good for the wildlife...OK...That's good. BUT, when it comes to the sportsmen, there isn't usually enough food for the birds we love to hunt.
Take Unit 2 as an example, it's one thing to have water on it during the summer to grow the food the ducks and geese like to eat and then have that water there for the hunt. It's completely another thing to leave it dry all summer and then flood it (like it is now) and expect the birds to come and play. It ain't gonna happen.
The only unit that will have any birds on it until WAY LATE in the season is Unit 3, where the water was sent all summer long.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Bears Butt said:


> My source had driven the loop last week, so my info was a week old. Like I said, management can switch where the water goes very quickly like they must have done to fill unit 2.
> As for depth, the main river channel is VERY DEEP, but the unit itself is pretty shallow, around the 3 foot depth, and as for me 3 feet deep is too deep to be wading around. I don't like it when it gets above 2 feet.


I dont know where your source is getting their info but it is not correct. The center unit 2A has been good on water all year long. I believe at its lowest point it was around 70%(approx) full in mid summer. perhaps your guy is getting some units mixed up. 2C, 2B and 1A which were dried up pretty fast as to control phragmities. So if he drove the loop a week ago he must have been looking west the whole time??... I frequent the BRBR a lot all summer long. its a bad habit of mine.



Bears Butt said:


> As I see it, the biggest problem with the BRBR is that management puts water where they think it will do the best good for the wildlife...OK...That's good. BUT, when it comes to the sportsmen, there isn't usually enough food for the birds we love to hunt.
> Take Unit 2 as an example, it's one thing to have water on it during the summer to grow the food the ducks and geese like to eat and then have that water there for the hunt. It's completely another thing to leave it dry all summer and then flood it (like it is now) and expect the birds to come and play. It ain't gonna happen.
> The only unit that will have any birds on it until WAY LATE in the season is Unit 3, where the water was sent all summer long.


here is my opinion on the matter.
Their is an interesting dynamic when it comes to water and the refuge. managing units for waterfowlers is not a top priority for them. its unfortunate, but true. Its all about the resource to the Feds. they have their target species and then work their way down from there. with the different user groups that use the refuge they try to look at it in a balancing way to some degree. as for the water, contrary to what some believe the refuge is at the end of a long list of folks who have the right to it all summer long. starting Oct 1 water shares are surrendered in an increasing % to the date of Oct 15. at that point the refuge then has full rights to the Bear River. at least this is how it was explained to me by Bob. So after spring run off they look at the water situation and then manage the decline from there. if its hot like this summer their is not much they can do other than watch it go... As bob explained to me here just a bit ago they are looking to fill unit 5 as soon as they can when the water flow starts to increase. that unit is critical to migration and is needed to hold birds. I assume that unit 1 will be right behind that as well as the other hunt able units. at least that is how Bob explained it to me. Unfortunately their is not much you and i can do about it. the Feds do it their way and they dont care. I get the feeling their are plenty of folks with in the refuge out there that would be happy to see us as hunters go on our way and not hunt out there. but that is my feeling. say what you will about Bob, i like the guy! He has 15 miles of red tape to work through so i see it for what it is. Ive hunted with him in the past and will do more in the future. he carves some wicked decoys by the way. Could he do more for us as hunters? probably... But i dont know the system and what it entails to change it.

btw, ill bet you some serious $$ about your analogy that only unit 3 will hold birds in the late season! :mrgreen: The way i look at it, if Bear River Bay is full and good on water, then the refuge will have plenty of birds for most the season. but as it is now... the bay is bone dry, hence the refuge will suffer. the amount of loafing and resting birds last year in the bay was absolutely breath taking. now it will be like the drought years we just went through. a lot less birds!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Darin,
I don't know Bob, I have talked with him on the phone once and he seems like a caring hunter type and he definitely is a professional in his job.

It appears that everything dealing with us hunters is WATER. Last year there was plenty and we had an incredible hunting season. This year, no water, and we will be scrounging to find a good hunt. I usually make a trip or two out to the BRBR, but this year I'm scratching it off my list.


----------



## prohunter (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey Norda if you knew anthing about the refuge you would know that alot of the birds that use the refuge come from unit 1 and the bear river club not the bear river bay.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've seen massive amounts of birds come off of Bear River Bay. And yeah as of now it's bone dry, but i've seen it that way in seasons past and then it's been flooded right before the opener. I know that water is the issue this year but I would think if that's the area that's going to hold a huge number of birds then it would be hight on their priority list. Any idea if it'll ever have water this season?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

prohunter said:


> Hey Norda if you knew anthing about the refuge you would know that alot of the birds that use the refuge come from unit 1 and the bear river club not the bear river bay.


..... My comment wasn't all inclusive of where birds stage.


----------

